# UPS Tracking Number Not Vaild



## jakillaz (May 20, 2010)

Hi,

recently i brought some flash cart from shoptemp but the tracking number given was not vaild... have anyone else occur the same problem as me?


----------



## tk_saturn (May 20, 2010)

It can take a while for the Tracking number to enter their system, give it another day or two before pushing the panic button.


----------



## playallday (May 20, 2010)

Give it at least two days to start working before worrying.


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (May 20, 2010)

Ha I got my DS2 about 2 hours after noticing it took like 3 days for my number to be valid so don't worry. Woke up monday tried the number, invalid, checked two hrs later valid and item in my area. Usually takes a while for something overseas to get a valid tracking number. Heck even USA based orders still seem to take a while to update online.


----------



## jakillaz (May 20, 2010)

ok thx guys i will wait a few more days


----------



## Princess Rozalin (May 21, 2010)

Mines Staret Working Now it takes a While for it to show but its still not here lets hope its Deliver Tommorow.


----------



## glstar (May 21, 2010)

Don't worry about this.
My supercard dstwo was shipped by ups (or atleast i pay for this) and i cannot be able to track it.
But the package arrived after 3 days.....and not by ups but by dhl express....





Yours could be same "problem" as mine.....


----------



## Grawly (May 21, 2010)

Yep, adding to the stockpile of "this has happened to me."
Does UPS generally deliver on Saturdays? I live in the United States if that matters at all.


----------



## Saterium (May 21, 2010)

Grawly said:
			
		

> Yep, adding to the stockpile of "this has happened to me."
> Does UPS generally deliver on Saturdays? I live in the United States if that matters at all.



No they don't.

Also my order was shipping out on Tuesday or Wednesday, tracking number still doesn't work.


----------



## EvilEye (May 22, 2010)

Try the DHL, I ordered with UPS too but I can only track it with DHL... LOL?


----------

